# Make a Wish Update Thread



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I've spent the last hour and a half compiling the original list of everyone's wishes from mr.c's thread. For the convenience of everyone, please update on this thread or to me by PM and I will compile a new list and open a new thread. Thanks, Matt

Mr. C:
Party 898 varnished
PLPC
Diplomatico #2
Monte Millennium robusto

Don Jefe:
Any of the Partagas EL's
Cohiba DC
JL #2
Sir Winston
ERDM Tainos

Cartierusm:
any Cuban Davidoff

DsrtDog:
Partagas or Punch Havana

Gargamel:
A Cuban Davidoff
Dunhill Atados' from the late 80's
RyJ Exhibicion#3
HdM Epi#2
Boli RC & Lonsdale
JL #2

Miketafc:
Any Cuban

DaKlugs:
Anything with some maturity

Jeff:
Anything pre-embargo

MattK:
LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR NO. 1 CAB. 898 
PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB
COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS SBN-B
Edicion Limitada Cohiba Double Coronas (Thanks to PDS... I have a few of these)
Ramon Allones 898 Varnished Cabinet

Floydp:
Cohiba Siglo VI
PSD4

WillyGT:
Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Gloria Cubana Any size 
Padron 
And any Pre-embargo
- Punch Gran Puro
- CAO Pirahna
- El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde

P-Town Smokes:
RJ Churchill
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona

Catfishm2:
I would have to say any Cuban

GOAT LOCKER:
Party Lusitania
Party Pyramide
JL #2
Cohiba Esplendido
Any SCdLH 
Any Trini

Darb85:
Would Love to TRy a monte White
Punch Punch

MM2(SW)S:
I haven't tried any Trini yet so that would be my choice or wish.

Jokieman:
Pretty much anything ISOM

Steeltown:
A legit ISOM

Klick:
Cuban Davidoff
Cuban Dunhill
1994

One Lonely Smoker:
1492
Hoyo Particulares
Sancho Panza Belicoso
RA Small Club Corona

Cookieboy364:
Juan Lopez #2
partagas 8-9-8 varnished
RASS
Monty Edmundo

Kamikaiguy:
Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Serie D #4
Partagas shorts
Vegas Robania Unicos

Bruce5:
Hoyo Lonsdales
Hoyo Coronas or like sizes
Du ___ and Du____ or Du____ 
I have had the Epi #1 (gc) Du Roi and the Du Prince (pc).

Kjunge:
PSD 4
Lusitania 
Monte Edmundos

Uniputt:
any Cuban Davidoff
aged Cohiba or Montecristo

pinokio:
R&J Hermoso Nº1 LE 2003

Fredster:
Davidoffs and Dunhills
Pre-'95 Havanas

Ilikecigars:
cohiba reserve

rkt:
Cohiba Robusto

Coppertop:
A well aged Punch SS#2
Juan Lopez#1
Trini Reyes
Cuaba Salomones
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished or UnVarnished
HdM Petit Robusto

LasciviousXXX:
Quai D'Orsay line

Wasch 24:
ERDM Corona
ERDM Petit Corona
HdM Hoyo du Prince
Punch RS #12
SLR Petit Corona

InfrnlSky:
an original release PSD4
aged (30+ years) Monte 2
Partagas 150 Solomone
Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills

Hollywood:
Lusi
SC El Morro
RASS 
SP #2 
PSD4 (just to confirm again mine are good) 
TTT (any) 
Cuaba Divinos

Radar:
Cuban Maduro

D. Generate:
Partagas Short
Punch Punch
ERDM Choix Supreme

Horrorview:
Cohiba Esplendidos 
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Partagas Presidentes
Montecristo No.1
ANY ERDM!
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cuaba Salamones

Sickboy:
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas

Falconpunch99:
PSD4
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Magnum 46
HdM Epi#2 
RASS

Tbone:
any trinidad or cohiba from the dark side

NCRadioman:
Monty, Cohiba, Partagas, Hoyo, Bolivar, Davidoff, oh well, ok I'll give in.......any ISOM
Siglo II or robusto
PSD2

Pinoyman:
Ashton VSG, A Fuentes and rocky Pattel

Colgate:
Juan Lopez Seleccion 2
RASS

LOKI:
partagas 898

Alcarbon:
Aged PSD4
Aged Monte #2

Keydet:
Cuaba Distinguidos (Current Production) 
El Rey del Mundo Grandes de Espana 
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Dauphin
Partagas Churchills de Luxe 
Partagas Presidente 
Quai d'Orsay Panatellas 
Quai d'Orsay Imperiales 
Romeo y Julietta Exhibicion No. 3 
San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza 
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Molinos 
Trinidad Coloniales
Trinidad Robusto Extras

Cigar Czar:
Three Partagas 155 Salomones
would wish for any pre-embargo
Monty 2's, A's
Any of the La Corona's
Cuban Davidoff's

KingMeatyHand:
RASCC
Partagas Shorts
Partagas 898
San Cristobal El Principe
Cohiba Robusto
MC #1
HdM Epicure #2
Fonseca Cosacos
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Mag 46

Icehog3:
Any Ashton VSG
Cohiba Sigla VI
Sancho Panza Belicoso

IHT:
any Diplomaticos (never had one) 
HdM Epicure #1 or DC 
JL Sel #1 
SCDLH La Fuerza 
Trini Reyes 
VR Familiares

MiamiE:
just one or two SP Belicoso's
Diplomatico's No. 2 
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1

gabebdog11:
hoyo habana
sublime Cohiba
Trinidad

altbier:
Punch Champion
Punch Rare Carojo
and Lights of Ybor

Ron1YY:
I would like to try a real ISOM

Papa Herf:
Trinidad Fundadores
Opus X
Famosos
Boli PC

Jgrimball:
a cigar from the ISOM
Cohiba Sublime
Opus X
Cohiba Coronas Especiales or Siglo II
H.Upmann No.4
Trinidad Fundadores
Montecristo No.4
Partagas Shorts
Partagas Serie D No. 2
Hoyo de Monterrey Pirámide
Cohiba Esplendidos

dadof3illinois:
any HdM

Navydoc:
Cuaba or Partagas Salomon

RocktS4:
_taken care of for now_

Litehedded:
I'd like to try anything Cuban

Franksmith:
Punch
H. Upmann
Boli
Opus X
good quality, large, full on robusto

Jsabbi01:
_taken care of for now_

Heartpumper:
Trinidad double corona, preferrably in maduro. 
Partagas Lusitania


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Matt (Zen Master). My past wishes have all come true one way or another.

New ones?

Anything with maturity.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Nicely done Matt. Thanks this makes seeing what everone wants a lot easier.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Dude, waayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much time on your hands! LMFAO and you're getting paid I assume while you did all this!? :r


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks to Da Klugs I've got mine coming my way, I mean if you guys want to send me more thats fine    but for now my wishes have been answered.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I wish for a Trinidad double corona, preferrably in maduro.  
Darn you guys- I can't think of any I haven't tried and want to:
Maybe a Partagas Lusitania (only had one)


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Aside from my first reply LOL, it would be great to have everyone update their wishes, so we know what you have already gotten, what's left and what you may want in addition. Hope it comes together soon, I see some worthy targets.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

For the ease of my updating this list, let's keep this thread to just what wishes you have had granted from the originals listed here. New lists should be added to mr. c's original thread. It'll be a lot easier to maintain the list that way. I'll keep this active for a few days or so and hopefully will have everyone updated and then I'll add new lists or additions to original lists. Thanks!


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt R said:


> For the ease of my updating this list, let's keep this thread to just what wishes you have had granted from the originals listed here. New lists should be added to mr. c's original thread. It'll be a lot easier to maintain the list that way. I'll keep this active for a few days or so and hopefully will have everyone updated and then I'll add new lists or additions to original lists. Thanks!


 Great work Matt. Navydoc provided me w/ my first legit ISOM. So we can take that off the list. I'll provide a couple updates to mr. c's original thread as you requested. Thanks.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

IHT hooked me up with some Party Shorts and Punch Punch so those wishes have been granted.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I have received the JL #2, SCdLH, Trini. Thanks Coppertop and radar!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

wow thats great Matt! maybe you should bold the usernames? just an idea


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

All of my wishes have been granted by Da Klugs, cookieboy364 and Goatlocker. Thanks guys!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt, great job. If it matters, my wish came true when the LeafHogster sent me a RJ tube, When in Hawaii with my Foo-Foo drink and Umbrella, I'll let you know how it was. Can't wait for May 15th  Also have some shorts coming from a split and well the Hoya, I'll wait on this, Thanks for the list, maybe this newbie can find someone to send a stick out too, :w 

P-Town Smokes:
RJ Churchill
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

If it is not too late, my wish would be for someone to hook me up with about any kind of ISOM Punch, or at least some info as to where available. It would be interesting to compare these to the Honduran (would this also be ISOM? Ithmus South Of Mexico?).


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

New Update with bold names. Please pass this along to people you helped out, so that they can update their lists Thanks!

*Mr. C:*
PLPC
Diplomatico #2
Monte Millennium robusto

*Don Jefe:*
_taken care of for now_

*Cartierusm:*
any Cuban Davidoff

*DsrtDog:*
Partagas or Punch Havana

*Gargamel:*
A Cuban Davidoff
Dunhill Atados' from the late 80's
RyJ Exhibicion#3
HdM Epi#2
Boli RC & Lonsdale
JL #2

*Miketafc:*
Any Cuban

*DaKlugs:*
Anything with some maturity

*Jeff:*
Anything pre-embargo

*MattK:*
LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR NO. 1 CAB. 898 
PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB
COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS SBN-B
Edicion Limitada Cohiba Double Coronas (Thanks to PDS... I have a few of these)
Ramon Allones 898 Varnished Cabinet

*Floydp:*
Cohiba Siglo VI
PSD4

*WillyGT:*
Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Gloria Cubana Any size 
Padron 
And any Pre-embargo
Punch Gran Puro
CAO Pirahna
El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde

*P-Town Smokes:*
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona

*Catfishm2:*
_taken care of for now_

*GOAT LOCKER:*
Party Lusitania
Party Pyramide
Cohiba Esplendido

*Darb85:*
Would Love to Try a monte White
Punch Punch

*MM2(SW)S:*
I haven't tried any Trini yet so that would be my choice or wish.

*Jokieman:*
Pretty much anything ISOM

*Steeltown:*
San Cristobal De La Habana, La Punta
Trinidad Coloniales
RASS

*Klick:*
Cuban Davidoff
Cuban Dunhill
1994

*One Lonely Smoker:*
1492
Hoyo Particulares
Sancho Panza Belicoso
RA Small Club Corona

*Cookieboy364:*
_taken care of for now_

*Kamikaiguy:*
Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Serie D #4
Partagas shorts
Vegas Robania Unicos

*Bruce5:*
Hoyo Lonsdales
Hoyo Coronas or like sizes
Du ___ and Du____ or Du____ 
I have had the Epi #1 (gc) Du Roi and the Du Prince (pc).

*Kjunge:*
PSD 4
Lusitania 
Monte Edmundos

*Uniputt:*
any Cuban Davidoff
aged Cohiba or Montecristo

*pinokio:*
R&J Hermoso Nº1 LE 2003

*Fredster:*
Davidoffs and Dunhills
Pre-'95 Havanas

*Ilikecigars:*
cohiba reserve

*rkt:*
_taken care of for now_

*Coppertop:*
A well aged Punch SS#2

*LasciviousXXX:*
Quai D'Orsay line

*Wasch 24:*
ERDM Corona
ERDM Petit Corona
HdM Hoyo du Prince
Punch RS #12
SLR Petit Corona

*InfrnlSky:*
an original release PSD4
aged (30+ years) Monte 2
Partagas 150 Solomone
Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills

*Hollywood:*
Lusi
SC El Morro
RASS 
SP #2 
PSD4 (just to confirm again mine are good) 
TTT (any) 
Cuaba Divinos

*Radar:*
Cuban Maduro

*D. Generate:*
ERDM Choix Supreme

*Horrorview:*
Cohiba Esplendidos 
Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Partagas Presidentes
Montecristo No.1
ANY ERDM!
Cohiba Siglo VI
Cuaba Salamones

*Sickboy:*
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas

*Falconpunch99:*
PSD4
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Magnum 46
HdM Epi#2 
RASS

*Tbone:*
any trinidad or cohiba from the dark side

*NCRadioman:*
Monty, Cohiba, Partagas, Hoyo, Bolivar, Davidoff, oh well, ok I'll give in.......any ISOM
Siglo II or robusto
PSD2

*Pinoyman:*
Ashton VSG, A Fuentes and rocky Pattel

*Colgate:*
Juan Lopez Seleccion 2
RASS

*LOKI:*
partagas 898

*Alcarbon:*
Aged PSD4
Aged Monte #2

*Keydet:*
Cuaba Distinguidos (Current Production) 
El Rey del Mundo Grandes de Espana 
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Dauphin
Partagas Churchills de Luxe 
Partagas Presidente 
Quai d'Orsay Panatellas 
Quai d'Orsay Imperiales 
Romeo y Julietta Exhibicion No. 3 
San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza 
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Molinos 
Trinidad Coloniales
Trinidad Robusto Extras

*Cigar Czar:*
Three Partagas 155 Salomones
would wish for any pre-embargo
Monty 2's, A's
Any of the La Corona's
Cuban Davidoff's

*KingMeatyHand:*
RASCC 
Partagas 898 
Cohiba Robusto
MC #1 
Fonseca Cosacos

*Icehog3:*
Any Ashton VSG
Cohiba Sigla VI
Sancho Panza Belicoso

*IHT:*
HdM Epicure #1 or DC 
VR Familiares

*MiamiE:*
just one or two SP Belicoso's
Diplomatico's No. 2 
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1
Trinidad Robusto Extra

*gabebdog11:*
hoyo habana
sublime Cohiba
Trinidad

*altbier:*
Punch Champion
Punch Rare Carojo
and Lights of Ybor

*Ron1YY:*
I would like to try a real ISOM

*Papa Herf:*
Trinidad Fundadores
Opus X
Famosos
Boli PC

*Jgrimball:*
a cigar from the ISOM
Cohiba Sublime
Opus X
Cohiba Coronas Especiales or Siglo II
H.Upmann No.4
Trinidad Fundadores
Montecristo No.4
Partagas Shorts
Partagas Serie D No. 2
Hoyo de Monterrey Pirámide
Cohiba Esplendidos

*dadof3illinois:*
_taken care of for now_

*Navydoc:*
Cuaba or Partagas Salomon

*RocktS4:*
_taken care of for now_

*Litehedded:*
I'd like to try anything Cuban

*Franksmith:*
Punch
H. Upmann
Boli
Opus X
good quality, large, full on robusto

*Jsabbi01:*
_taken care of for now_

*heartpumper:*
Trinidad double corona in maduro
Lusitania

*poker*
backwoods spliffs

*Mo the Man*
Davidoff Dom Perignon & Haut Brion (the Siglo I predecessor)
Any R&J Pre-Embargo
1492


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

my wish was answered by Coppertop,Mr. C, and Matt K. thanks a lot guys. And nice work on the update Matt.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

great job on the update!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

damn, lot of work there Matt.. gj

Thanks to IHT and Da Klugs I have received:
Partagas Shorts
San Cristobal El Principe
HdM Epicure #2
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Mag 46


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

falconpunch99 said:


> An addition to the wish list:
> 
> -HdM Epi#2 (pinoyman and IHT both like this stick so its gotta be good)
> -RASS (looks and sounds delicious)


his wishes will be fullfilled in a few days.
package is away, jason, PM sent with DC and a tiny bit of info.
____________________________________________

_*IHT:*
any Diplomaticos (never had one) - *FULLFILLED by a few people* 
HdM Epicure #1 or DC - still wishing.
JL Sel #1 -*FULLFILLED* 
SCDLH La Fuerza - *FULLFILLED* 
Trini Reyes - *FULLFILLED by a few* 
VR Familiares - still wishing.
_

i'm good though. i don't need what i don't have.
in case anyone was wondering who fullfilled mine, some by Da Klugs, some by Heartpumper, and sorry if i'm forgetting anyone else. i know i've gotten a few more diplos (gargamel and KMH sent me some as well, i believe).


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Daklugs granted my wish and then some!!!! Thanks man!!!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Unbelievable, Matt! I would like to be added to the list, if you please.

My wishes are:

Cohiba Esplendidos
Montecristo Edmundo
Punch Punch


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Once again, to repeat.... add new lists or additions to your lists at mr. c's original Make a Wish thread in the Habanos Lounge. Then after I get this part done I'll update with new people's lists, etc. Thanks!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Every nice job with this Matt!!!



Matt R said:


> Once again, to repeat.... add new lists or additions to your lists at mr. c's original Make a Wish thread in the Habanos Lounge. Then after I get this part done I'll update with new people's lists, etc. Thanks!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice work Matt, I'm fat and happy thanks to radar,dave,paulmac,scottm,dale,sean,lastclick,paul,brian,sam,funky porcini,Navydoc, and of course Mo the Man.If I have forgotten anyone,rest assured Anita will hit me.. :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Heartpumper and others made my wishes come true, thank you!!

Thanks for the update thread Matt!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

matt you can take me off the list. I have had unbelievable cigars that I hadnt even wished for.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

WillyGT:
Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Non Cuban La Gloria Cubana (any size).
And any Pre-embargo.
_Padron _ *already fullfilled  
_Punch Gran Puro_ * Already Fullfilled
_CAO Pirahna_ * Already Fullfilled
_El Rey del Mundo Rothschilde_ Already fullfilled

And As for new interests  :
- La Flor Dominica Double Ligero.
- Macanudo Vintage
-Non Cuban Partagas.

Thanks a lot for the great gorillas that made my wishes come true


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

My wish came true thanks to the generousity of Mr. C. Thanks again Joe(I haven't forgotten you) Also in the recent bombing here in VA, some generous BOTL's sent along some more to try. I'm not going to do an update Matt, because I want some of the others to have their wishes come true. By the way, great job Matt.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Matt R said:


> I've spent the last hour and a half compiling the original list of everyone's wishes from mr.c's thread. For the convenience of everyone, please update on this thread or to me by PM and I will compile a new list and open a new thread. Thanks, Matt
> 
> Hollywood:
> 
> ...


Thanks to the fine BOTL who have made some of my greatest wishes come true here. Many have been granted that were not posted here!! I truely love you guys!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

My Wish? i just wanted to try couple of non Cubans, But now! All these fine BOTLs thinking i want to open a non cuban cigar shop in cayman  

All wishes came through! Thank you all...



Salud!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> My Wish? i just wanted to try couple of non Cubans, But now! All these fine BOTLs thinking i want to open a non cuban cigar shop in cayman
> 
> All wishes came through! Thank you all...
> 
> Salud!


glad your wish came true amigo.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> glad your wish came true amigo.


  And yours will be too Jason!!! Tic Tic Tic I love this Place Amigo...

salud!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice job, Matt R!! 

Mo the Man literally granted every wish I made on this thread, save for the Cohiba Esplendidos and the recently added Cuaba Salamone, which (with a little help from Mac) should also be knocked off the list within the next week or so! 


As for new ones, I'd love to try a Cohiba Sublime or a La Gloria Cubana No.1


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I have no idea what I am doing but here goes.

Gargamel:
A Cuban Davidoff *kind of a joke*
Dunhill Atados' from the late 80's *definitely a joke*
RyJ Exhibicion#3
HdM Epi#2 *Fulfilled*
Boli RC *In the process of happening*
Boli Lonsdale
JL #2 *Fulfilled*


----------



## jhhop (Oct 20, 2003)

OOO....OOOOH...  Hey Matt, Can I be the lucky one to fulfill Poker's wish!?!!Pleeeease!?!?! I'll bring them to LOLH V. I just know he'll be there for those fine smokes!!

:al


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Great job on the update Matt! 

I'd like to add a RASS to my wish list. Have Heard a lot of good things on this seemingly hard to find cigar.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Thanks Guys, I am extremely busy with real work today, but will try to get some more updates done tonight or later this afternoon.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

WHat the heck I guess I'll toss a few wishes in here...

I have been very curious to try:

Punch Punch
Party shorts
And the various DE Naturals... I have had a few, like Clean Robusto and Pimp Sticks, and I have an egg... but am curious about CHina 5, WHite Rabbit, and the others
Also, even though they are probably nasty, I have wanted to try one of Drew Estate's Chai-flavored cigars... just cause I love chai tea with all my heart and soul.
-eef


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Miketafc:
Any Cuban

Radar came to my rescue on this one. 

Now I'm on the slippery slope and want more. :r


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

mine have been fulfilled


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Opus X has my new request covered. Thank you.

I'm afraid of what might arrive.


----------



## Papa Herf (Feb 27, 2005)

The Good Doctor fulfilled all of my requests save the Trinidad Fundadores.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Opus X has my new request covered. Thank you.
> 
> I'm afraid of what might arrive.


as well you should be my friend!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

What is this, do you simply list some cigars you wish to try and they magically appear at your doorstep?  :r 

Well, if that is so:
1. H. Upmann Sir Winston;
2. RASS;
3. BBF;
4. Partagas Lusitanias; and
5. Cohiba Sig VI

are a few I would love to sample.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

*Mr. C:*
_taken care of for now_

*Don Jefe:*
_taken care of for now_

*Cartierusm:*
any Cuban Davidoff

*DsrtDog:*
Partagas or Punch Havana

*Gargamel:*
A Cuban Davidoff
Dunhill Atados' from the late 80's
RyJ Exhibicion#3 
Boli Lonsdale
Toboada
RyJ Exhibicion #3
Partagas sel privada#1
SCdlH La Fuerza

*Miketafc:*
_taken care of for now_

*DaKlugs:*
_taken care of for now_

*Jeff:*
Anything pre-embargo

*MattK:*
LA GLORIA CUBANA MEDAILLE D'OR NO. 1 CAB. 898 
PARTAGAS SERIE DU CONNAISSEUR NO. 1 SLB
COHIBA ESPLENDIDOS SBN-B
Ramon Allones 898 Varnished Cabinet

*Floydp:*
_taken care of for now_

*WillyGT:*
Cohiba Siglo VI or Esplendidos
Gloria Cubana Any size 
And any Pre-embargo
La Flor Dominica Double Ligero.
Macanudo Vintage
Non Cuban Partagas

*P-Town Smokes:*
Partagas short
Hoyo Double Corona

*Catfishm2:*
_taken care of for now_

*GOAT LOCKER:*
Party Lusitania
Party Pyramide
Cohiba Esplendido

*Darb85:*
_taken care of for now_

*MM2(SW)S:*
I haven't tried any Trini yet so that would be my choice or wish.

*Jokieman:*
Pretty much anything ISOM

*Steeltown:*
San Cristobal De La Habana, La Punta
Trinidad Coloniales
RASS

*Klick:*
Cuban Davidoff
Cuban Dunhill
1994

*One Lonely Smoker:*
1492
Hoyo Particulares
Sancho Panza Belicoso
RA Small Club Corona

*Cookieboy364:*
_taken care of for now_

*Kamikaiguy:*
Cohiba 2001 EL Torpedo
Trinidad Robusto Extra
Partagas Serie D #4
Partagas shorts
Vegas Robania Unicos

*Bruce5:*
Hoyo Lonsdales
Hoyo Coronas or like sizes
Du ___ and Du____ or Du____ 
I have had the Epi #1 (gc) Du Roi and the Du Prince (pc).

*Kjunge:*
PSD 4
Lusitania 
Monte Edmundos

*Uniputt:*
any Cuban Davidoff
aged Cohiba or Montecristo

*pinokio:*
R&J Hermoso Nº1 LE 2003

*Fredster:*
Davidoffs and Dunhills
Pre-'95 Havanas

*Ilikecigars:*
cohiba reserve
psd4 reserve....
the new p2
cohiba sublime
any custom rolled

*rkt:*
_taken care of for now_

*Coppertop:*
A well aged Punch SS#2

*LasciviousXXX:*
Quai D'Orsay line

*Wasch 24:*
ERDM Corona
ERDM Petit Corona
HdM Hoyo du Prince
Punch RS #12
SLR Petit Corona

*InfrnlSky:*
an original release PSD4
aged (30+ years) Monte 2
Partagas 150 Solomone
Cuban Davidoffs and Dunhills

*Hollywood:*
Lusi
SC El Morro
PSD4 (just to confirm again mine are good) 
TTT (any) 
Cuaba Divinos

*Radar:*
Cuban Maduro

*D. Generate:*
ERDM Choix Supreme

*Horrorview:*
Cohiba Esplendidos 
Cuaba Salamones
Cohiba Sublime
La Gloria Cubana No.1

*Sickboy:*
Ramone Allones Small Club Coronas

*Falconpunch99:*
PSD4
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Magnum 46
HdM Epi#2 
RASS

*Tbone:*
any trinidad or cohiba from the dark side

*NCRadioman:*
Monty, Cohiba, Partagas, Hoyo, Bolivar, Davidoff, oh well, ok I'll give in.......any ISOM
Siglo II or robusto
PSD2

*Pinoyman:*
_taken care of for now_

*Colgate:*
Juan Lopez Seleccion 2
RASS

*LOKI:*
partagas 898

*Alcarbon:*
Aged PSD4
Aged Monte #2
RASS

*Keydet:*
Cuaba Distinguidos (Current Production) 
El Rey del Mundo Grandes de Espana 
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo du Dauphin
Partagas Churchills de Luxe 
Partagas Presidente 
Quai d'Orsay Panatellas 
Quai d'Orsay Imperiales 
Romeo y Julietta Exhibicion No. 3 
San Cristobal de la Habana La Fuerza 
Sancho Panza Coronas
Sancho Panza Molinos 
Trinidad Coloniales
Trinidad Robusto Extras

*Cigar Czar:*
Three Partagas 155 Salomones
would wish for any pre-embargo
Monty 2's, A's
Any of the La Corona's
Cuban Davidoff's

*KingMeatyHand:*
RASCC 
Partagas 898 
Cohiba Robusto
MC #1 
Fonseca Cosacos

*Icehog3:*
Cohiba Sublime

*IHT:*
HdM Epicure #1 or DC 
VR Familiares

*MiamiE:*
just one or two SP Belicoso's
Diplomatico's No. 2 
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2
Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1
Trinidad Robusto Extra

*gabebdog11:*
hoyo habana
sublime Cohiba
Trinidad

*altbier:*
Punch Champion
Punch Rare Carojo
and Lights of Ybor

*Ron1YY:*
I would like to try a real ISOM

*Papa Herf:*
Trinidad Fundadores

*Jgrimball:*
Cohiba Sublime
Opus X
Cohiba Esplendidos
Trinidad Fundadores
Partagas Serie D No. 2

*dadof3illinois:*
_taken care of for now_

*Navydoc:*
Cuaba or Partagas Salomon

*RocktS4:*
_taken care of for now_

*Litehedded:*
I'd like to try anything Cuban

*Franksmith:*
Punch
H. Upmann
Boli
Opus X
good quality, large, full on robusto

*Jsabbi01:*
_taken care of for now_

*heartpumper:*
Trinidad double corona in maduro
Lusitania

*poker*
backwoods spliffs

*Mo the Man*
Davidoff Dom Perignon & Haut Brion (the Siglo I predecessor)
Any R&J Pre-Embargo
1492

*hungsolo:*
Cohiba Esplendidos
Montecristo Edmundo
Punch Punch

*eef*
Punch Punch
Party shorts
various DE Naturals... am curious about CHina 5, WHite Rabbit, and the others
Drew Estate's Chai-flavored cigars

*glovepuppy*
H. Upmann Sir Winston;
RASS;
BBF;
Partagas Lusitanias; and
Cohiba Sig VI

*Punch*
any Punch

*Matt R.*
PSD4 Reserva
Sancho Panza Dulcinea
Diplomatic Cohiba Lancero


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, and I've wanted to try any of ERDM's cubans.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Matt R said:


> _taken care of for now_
> ............................


Don't you ever work at work!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

eef said:


> Oh yeah, and I've wanted to try any of ERDM's cubans.


Hey eef PM me your addie. I've got a couple ERDM Coronas De Luxe I can send you.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think the wishes Matt wanted on the other thread. correct me if im wrong Matt?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

can we still make wishes??

We go to the humidor to pick out our smoke for the day and I grab the one holding all the cubans and take from there... I just can't help it!! 

How about:

Partagas Shorts
ERDM Cubans (??)
PSD4 (since Frank didn't share his)


One of these days, we're gonna be granting everyone's wish on here.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine had updates that weren't carried over. 

Dunnie and Davis were jokes
HDM EPI#2-Fulfilled
JL#2 Fulfilled
Boli RC Being Fulfilled

Thanks


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> can we still make wishes??
> 
> We go to the humidor to pick out our smoke for the day and I grab the one holding all the cubans and take from there... I just can't help it!!
> 
> ...


Hey Anita PM me your addie I've got you covered on all those.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Matt R said:


> *poker*
> backwoods spliffs


Poker, call me overly generous but PM me and I'll hook you up with some of those tasty Backwoods. Mmmmm!!


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> his wishes will be fullfilled in a few days.
> package is away, jason, PM sent with DC and a tiny bit of info.


I think I'm taken care of Matt.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Hey Anita PM me your addie I've got you covered on all those.


Thank you so much Jason!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

falconpunch99 said:


> I think I'm taken care of Matt.


well, i didn't see all of this:
*Falconpunch99:*
PSD4
Punch Punch
H. Upmann Magnum 46
HdM Epi#2 
RASS

so, not ALL of your wishes. at the time i sent the package, it was only the Epi 2s and RASS. i could've added a PSD4 and punch punch, but didn't know you were looking for those as well.
anyway, yer gettin a few things (all robustos), you should get them today, matter of fact.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Thank you so much Jason!!


Stogies inbound Anita.

Guess I could update my wishes

Boli RC
Punch Punch 
Partagas Lusitania
SCdLH La Punta


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cookieboy364 said:


> Guess I could update my wishes
> 
> Boli RC
> Punch Punch
> Partagas Lusitania


i can cover these 3 (i think i have a couple royal coronas sitting around), i dont' have your address though.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> i can cover these 3 (i think i have a couple royal coronas sitting around), i dont' have your address though.


Thanks Greg you rock. PM sent


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Since I'm a noob to cigars and this site,I have been avoiding these kinda threads only because I offer very little in return.I have so many non-cubans to try yet.

But as far as having a wish list for Cubans

I would like to try anything
PSD4 maybe?

seems to be a good cuban to start with


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I don't know if this is the right thread or not now. I thought it was the old one, but everybody seems to be over here. I'm all corn-fused.

Saying what I wish for always makes me feel greedy. But since I'm here...  

My wishes are to try some of the marquees that I've never had. The ones I'm most curious about are:

Cohiba (not a Sublime or anything silly like that. Something reasonably affordable like a little Siglo or Robusto)
Trinidad
SLR
ERDM
La Gloria Cubana
RyJ


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread or not now. I thought it was the old one, but everybody seems to be over here. I'm all corn-fused.
> 
> Saying what I wish for always makes me feel greedy. But since I'm here...
> 
> ...


hey there El Duderino PM me your addie and I'll send you a CoRo and an ERDM Corona De Luxe.

Jason


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

D. Generate said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread or not now. I thought it was the old one, but everybody seems to be over here. I'm all corn-fused.
> 
> Saying what I wish for always makes me feel greedy. But since I'm here...
> 
> ...


Yo D

Hit me with the addie and I can hook you up with a Cohiba Siglio IV I also have a Trinidad Mini Belicoso I can send your way.... that's not an ISOM though.

:gn


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i got my Sancho Panza! thanks Dave


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread or not now. I thought it was the old one, but everybody seems to be over here. I'm all corn-fused.
> 
> Saying what I wish for always makes me feel greedy. But since I'm here...
> 
> ...


No La Gloria. But the rest yeah those will be coming your way. Box arrived today. Big freaking nice spelling box. (Too funny a cab of Choix sups came as well.) Gotta go out for the night but will Thread gush with pics tomorrow. Too nice.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cookieboy364 said:


> Thanks Greg you rock. PM sent


i'll get them out monday... sorry, been a highly busy weekend.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

RcktS4 fulfilled my wish of an Fuente Short Story and then some. Box came today, what a nice surprise after such a crappy day.

Cheers!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

IHT said:


> i'll get them out monday... sorry, been a highly busy weekend.


I understand completely. I just appreciate the fact that you would extend the offer. Thanks again Greg.

Have you updated your wishes lately?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

punch said:


> If it is not too late, my wish would be for someone to hook me up with about any kind of ISOM Punch, or at least some info as to where available. It would be interesting to compare these to the Honduran *(would this also be ISOM? Ithmus South Of Mexico?).*


lol
that's funny.

for some reason the guy on the bolivar wrapper intrigues me.
so I suppose that would be my wish.
anything bolivar so I could inspect this curious individual up close and personal


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Matt R said:


> [
> 
> *Hollywood:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Matt R said:


> New Update with bold names. Please pass this along to people you helped out, so that they can update their lists Thanks!
> 
> *Ron1YY:*
> I would like to try a real ISOM - *Fullfiled*
> ...


Thanks to NavyDoc letting me in on a Boli PC split, My wish has come true. I think it started me on the way down the Slippery slope though, because I am now in on 2 more splits!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Matt R said:


> *NCRadioman:*
> Singlo II or robusto
> PSD2


CoRo - all fullfiled by that great BOTL AlCarbon
PSD4
Boli pc

Thanks again!

Still on list:
Sig II or IV
PSD2

:ms NCRM


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Matt R said:


> *hungsolo:*
> Cohiba Esplendidos
> Montecristo Edmundo *- fulfilled*
> Punch Punch


A certain degenerate gorilla took pity on my whining and sent me an Edmundo. Thanks for the treat! 

I'm still interested in a Cohiba and Punch, too.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Hey Anita PM me your addie I've got you covered on all those.


got your package in the mail today, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH Jason!!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it!! Gonna have to try the ERDM first I think!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> got your package in the mail today, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH Jason!!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it!! Gonna have to try the ERDM first I think!


You're going to love it! These are from a split I did with Jason and they are smoking fantastic.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> got your package in the mail today, THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH Jason!!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it!! Gonna have to try the ERDM first I think!


Jeff said it best. You will love that ERDM. Hope you like the rest


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread or not now. I thought it was the old one, but everybody seems to be over here. I'm all corn-fused.
> 
> Saying what I wish for always makes me feel greedy. But since I'm here...
> 
> ...


Stogies inbound Dale.Enjoy


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I have been way too busy to do anymore with this. If anyone wants the Word document I am using to do the updates, LMK. Matt


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If wishes can still be made

Monte #2
PSD #4
Hoyo Epi
Partagas seiries P #2

I wish I wish.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> Jeff said it best. You will love that ERDM. Hope you like the rest


Kewl, I'll try it this weekend and let you know what I think of it! Thanks again Jason!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Matt R said:


> [
> *Icehog3:*
> Cohiba Sublime


I am taken care of, thanks to all you awesome gorillas for everything you do!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The new partagas SP2


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> The new partagas SP2


Hey, thought you said "don't send any more cigars"! :r

I think I still have your address around here somewhere.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> The new partagas SP2


Hmm! Care to make it to the next SD herf (4/30)? I'll be bringing a box with me (to share).


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I'll throw my hat into the ring, nobody had anything from the Quai D'Orsay Line so I'll try something else. 

I'd love to try a Cuaba Distinguido or something that ends in Farm Rolled  I'd be willing to trade as well if anyone is interested.

Thanx,
XXX


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

MoTheMan said:


> Hmm! Care to make it to the next SD herf (4/30)? I'll be bringing a box with me (to share).


Boy I wish I lived in San Diego!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> Boy I wish I lived in San Diego!


Yeah, me t.. oh wait... :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'd like to try a dip or a la gloria :SM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Hmm! Care to make it to the next SD herf (4/30)? I'll be bringing a box with me (to share).


Damn the Gulfstream is in for scheduled maintenance that week. :r

I have to line up a business trip with one of the monthly herf's out there. Anyone know a company that needs to reduce it's transportation costs?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah the entire state of CA


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> If wishes can still be made
> 
> Monte #2
> PSD #4
> ...


Isn't this supposed to be for cigars people haven't had a chance to try yet?
See:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=117459#post117459


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Matt R said:


> I have been way too busy to do anymore with this. If anyone wants the Word document I am using to do the updates, LMK. Matt


Matt R I'll take it and keep updating it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Isn't this supposed to be for cigars people haven't had a chance to try yet?
> See:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=117459#post117459


He must have traded all the monte 4's.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=106629#post106629


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Matt has handed the update controls over to me, please read the The REAL Make a Wish Thread
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10858

I'm reworking the whole system so it can be organized and easy to use. Thanks

PS If you are posting a new wish in here, It won't be added it to the list, please PM it to me and/or Post it in the above thread.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

cookieboy364 said:


> Stogies inbound Dale.Enjoy


Thanks Jason! I got them today and they look great.


----------

